# Recommended line color for the gulf?



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

What line color do you guys recommend when targeting a variety of offshore species? Do you tend to get more tuna hookups with clear vs. high vis?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm kinda out of my league in bluewater but I would think that the only advantage of using high viz is during trolling as you can see the spread easier, other than that use clear.

I would say that for trolling rigs the high viz would be "okay"......for anyting else go with clear. Then again I'm no expert.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol if you wanna catch tuna, i would DEFINATELY go with high vis. especially for your leader selection


----------



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

lol! I use 20' flourocarbon leaders for tuna, but would high vis that far ahead of the lure be an issue?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Grady22 (5/18/2009)*lol! I use 20' flourocarbon leaders for tuna, but would high vis that far ahead of the lure be an issue?


trolling? probably not. chunking, jigging, yes. you may as well stay at the dock.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Woody quit messing with this poor guy who is trying to learn here. Hi vis doesn't cut down on any bites especially if you have 20' of leader. I only use 4' to 6' leaders while jigging with hi vis and I slay the fish. Yes I recommend hi vis for trolling so you can see each line better.


----------



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good info.Just curious as to what you guys like bestfor trolling.I know thata hungry marlin couldn't care less what line you are using, and that trolling is not the preferred way to target tuna, but I don't want tomiss oneb/c it gets spooked!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Grady22 (5/18/2009)*and that trolling is not the preferred way to target tuna,


since when?!


----------



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Lobsterman. I never thought it could be used for jigging, but that is good to know...


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Troll with high vis on all rods. Clear mono leader to your bait (10-20', just what you prefer). For live bait/bottom fishing I always use/prefer braid line, then connect to a swivel with a 10' clear or flouro leader. I actually caught many more fish using the Camo or multi color leader material that I did with Flouro plus it was cheaper and easier to work with. Just my $.02.


----------



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll give have to give themulti-color a try. Anything to improve results for less money!!

What rule of thumb do you use for thetest ratingof your leader? I have generally gone with thesame test as my spool when jigging/bottom fishing... what do you suggest?


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I seedpewitt uses a swivel to connect his braid to the leader. Does it really matter if you use a swivel? or tie the leader directly on the braid? Does it matter if you are trolling or bottom fishing? Do they see the swivel better? Seems like a swivelis easier to tie on than using a line to line knot.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GregBR549 (5/19/2009)*I seedpewitt uses a swivel to connect his braid to the leader. Does it really matter if you use a swivel? or tie the leader directly on the braid? Does it matter if you are trolling or bottom fishing? Do they see the swivel better? Seems like a swivelis easier to tie on than using a line to line knot.


a bit personal preference and a bit of what pound line you have going to the reel compared to what line you are using for your leader. if going from say, 50# main line to 80# leader, ditch the swivel and use the uni-to-uni knot. if youre quick you can tie one in less than about 20 seconds. if you plan on catching decent sized fish and lack an experienced wire man, i would stay with the line to line connection, as it acts the same as a wind-on leader. bottom fishing generally calls for a swivel, as the weight is usually above the swivel.

if you are talking about trolling and you are using 50# main line and300# leader, then that would be ideal for a swivel, as you are probably using a leader in the area of 15 feet.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

way to go asshole go on ahead and tell EVERYONE every last secret on tuna.


----------

